# Can the passenger still enter tips if they gave you below 5 star rating?



## mcxvmc (Sep 16, 2018)

this passenger gave me a tip but rated me 4 star. I check my rating after the tip sync into my earning and thats when I notice the 4 star rating. why would he still tip me if he gave me a 4 star? it doesnt make any sense smh.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

the search feature here will yield a plethora of info re how the rating system works. hint: not like that


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

mcxvmc said:


> this passenger gave me a tip but rated me 4 star. I check my rating after the tip sync into my earning and thats when I notice the 4 star rating. why would he still tip me if he gave me a 4 star? it doesnt make any sense smh.


Yes - and some people don't understand the rating system on U/L. In the real world, 4 stars ain't all that bad. On U/L it's a death sentence.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

fair point that in most peoples mind, 4 of 5 is almost perfect vs "fire this jerk".
you cannot know what the pax rated you. this is by design and explained in detail in similar threads like ones linked below this one, op.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Yes, and they will try to sneak a 1 on you... tip is just a fake to make you think that they gave you a 5.... in return 
They expect 5.


----------

